# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  River

## tammyy2j

BBC One has released the first trailer for River, their new drama series from The Hour scribe Abi Morgan which is set to premiere on Tuesday October 13th at 9pm.

River follows John River, a brilliant police officer whose genius and fault-line is the fragility of his mind â a man haunted by the murder victims whose cases he must lay to rest. A man who must walk a professional tightrope between a pathology so extreme he risks permanent dismissal, and a healthy state of mind that would cure him of his gift.

The cast includes Stellan SkarsgÃ¥rd as John River, Nicola Walker (Spooks) as Detective Sergeant Jackie âStevieâ Stevenson, Eddie Marsan (Ray Donovan) as a notorious killer who haunts River, Lesley Manville (An Adventure In Space And Time) as Chief Inspector Chrissie Read, Adeel Akhtar (Utopia) as Detective Sergeant Ira King, Sorcha Cusack (Father Brown) as Stevieâs mother Bridie and Georgina Rich (Sherlock) as police psychiatrist Rosa.

The six episode drama was penned by Abi Morgan, the Emmy award winning writer behind the shortlived BBC drama The Hour and The Iron Lady. Kudos Film & Television are producing, with Chris Carey serving as the series producer and Lucy Richer, Jane Featherstone, Manda Levin and Abi Morgan serving as executive producers. Burton And Taylor helmer Richard Laxton is the director.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=OEqCDbLMjww

----------

Dazzle (02-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

This sounds really good.  It's got a brilliant cast.

----------


## lizann

starts tonight

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015)

----------

